# Griffith Park after the fires



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anybody know how open Griffith Park is after the recent fires. I think Zoo Drive and Riverside are open but I'm not sure and I'm curious about Trash Truck Hill.

Trash truck hill had been "closed" for a while before the fires due to construction ... but it never stopped me from riding up there.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Those inner canyon roads were closed off and guarded over the weekend. 
Cyclists were not allowed to even ride up to the observatory from the main roads .......shuttle busses only. 
I'll try to do my regular loop this Thursday, up to the observatory, and down trash truck hill.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Fsharp3 said:


> Anybody know how open Griffith Park is after the recent fires. I think Zoo Drive and Riverside are open but I'm not sure and I'm curious about Trash Truck Hill.
> 
> When forced to turn around near the zoo this past Sunday, the traffic officer answered that the road should reopen Wednesday (tomorrow). Time will tell.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

*Still closed*

Rode this p.m. to the Forest Lawn entrance of the park. Trash Truck Hill is still closed and guarded. General Services guy about to take a snoozer in the truck thinks 2 wks before the road reopens.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

Tumbleweed said:


> Rode this p.m. to the Forest Lawn entrance of the park. Trash Truck Hill is still closed and guarded. General Services guy about to take a snoozer in the truck thinks 2 wks before the road reopens.


that's what i got from the LAPD dood posted at travel town(base of TT hill)
he said it could be anywhere from 3 weeks to 6 months depending
on how many of the little fires they keep finding and how bad it is when
stuff is falling onto the road(i.e. dead tree branches, boulders, crazed
wild animals, etc.) they found smoke coming out of the ground and called
in a fire crew; after digging it out, they discovered that the roots of some trees
were burning underground away from the main tree and ingnited other
fuels under the top layer of dirt. this is similar to what's happening in
florida right now.

from the other side(los feliz) you can only go past the pony rides to
the freeway entrance/exit where you will be forced to turn back.

while i'm normally OK with the river path, the increased traffic is likely
to make me find other routes to ride, even if that means more car/truck
traffic to deal with. as i'm training for this years malibu triathlon(bike leg only)
i will miss TT hill, both sides. oh well, guess i'll leave the bike in the high end of
the gears...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the updates!
Does anyone know if you can ride up to the observatory, either up Western or Vermont?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> Does anyone know if you can ride up to the observatory, either up Western or Vermont?


I tried to take my mom on a ride up to the observatory on mothers day and got denied by park security at the Travel Town entrance. I asked if we could drive around to Los Feliz and ride up Fern Dell and the response was "we'd only get as far as the first gate, then no further access."

so I'm guessing not, but that was last Sunday.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> I tried to take my mom on a ride up to the observatory on mothers day and got denied by park security at the Travel Town entrance. I asked if we could drive around to Los Feliz and ride up Fern Dell and the response was "we'd only get as far as the first gate, then no further access."
> 
> so I'm guessing not, but that was last Sunday.


actually, you haven't been able to drive to the observatory for a while now
(ie. since they re-opened)

you have to park down by the zoo(in the 'satellite' parking lot) and take the shuttle
bus up there. the shuttles are running now despite the closure to regular traffic.

[edited to correct my crappy grammar and spelling]


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cwg_at_opc said:


> actually, you haven't been able to drive to the observatory for a while now
> (ie. since they re-opened)
> 
> you have to park down by the zoo(in the 'satellite' parking lot) and take the shuttle
> ...


who's drivin'???  we're talking about riding bikes up, which I've (we've) done numerous times until the fires.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I attemped to ride up to the observatory this afternoon (Thurs) through Ferndell Park but was asked to turn around at Trails Cafe by two private security guards.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> who's drivin'???  we're talking about riding bikes up, which I've (we've) done numerous times until the fires.


cool - it sounded like you wanted to drive up there. So - ever since they
re-opened, you have to shuttle it, IF you're not biking...

let us know if they let you, _most_ traffic is restricted unless
the roadway is secured/safe.

c

p.s. i don't like the river bike path much.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*5/18 update*

report for friday 5-18: TT hill is still closed, they recommend
checking the following to see the latest news:

- http://laparks.com

and

- http://lagriffithpark.blogspot.com/

and to answer H'woods question, the Observatory is accessable
by shuttle only for now.

you can only get around the zoo parking lot, over by the pony
rides and up to travel town/forest lawn - it's very limited and the
river path is quite crowded now. those looking for quality training
with relatively little traffic will have to look elsewhere for a while.
i will miss hill repeats(both sides of TT hill) and flying past the
golf courses. i will be trying my luck on Forest Lawn drive/Baham/
Riverside until i get nervous.

from their blog:

OPEN FACILITIES
Autry Museum
Betty Davis Picnic Area
Boy’s Camp for prescheduled events only
Crystal Springs Picnic area for prescheduled events only
Ferndell s/o Red Oak Dr.
Ferraro Field
Girl’s Camp for prescheduled events only
Greek Theatre-open for shows Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights. Limited parking – please carpool, walk or use public transportation – contact Theater for further info
Griffith Observatory- by shuttle only
Harding Golf Course (Access via Zoo Dr near the LA Zoo or Crystal Springs Dr only)
LA River Bike Path
LA Zoo
LASUD Magnet School
Live Steamers
Live Steamers Picnic Area
Los Feliz Golf Course
Pony Rides
Pote Field for prescheduled events only
Pump Seven Picnic Areas
Ranger Station
Riverside Recreation Center
Roosevelt Golf Course – Opening Saturday
Sunset Stables (access to Mt Hollywood Dr. only)
Train Rides
Travel Town
Wilson Golf Course (Access via Zoo Dr near the LA Zoo or Crystal Springs Dr only)


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*report for Sunday 20 may 2007*

TT hill still closed from forest lawn and old zoo/golf course area.

it is possible to get to Los Feliz from Forest Lawn, but you must
ride against traffic in the bike lane from the ranger station to the
pony ride area. i do not recommend this as there is oncoming
traffic both in the bike path and the regular vehicular traffic.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

How about a commando night ride through the park?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ha!*



roadfix said:


> How about a commando night ride through the park?


totally sounds like fun, but, please remember it is a _Felony_ to get caught in
a closed area like the park is right now. i recommend against it, no matter how
much fun it may be.(yeah, yeah, i know, spoil-sport, killjoy, stick-in-the-mud, etc...)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> How about a commando night ride through the park?


with torches! I'm down.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 24may07*

sadly, no changes to the riding environment yet.
TT hill is still closed, and you can ride from the
ranger station up to the golf course, but no further.

at least the weather was perfect.

i'm told that the website/blog hasn't been updated
since the 18th - i'll be checking that out and updating
shortly.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

We rode south past the Zoo and the golf courses yesterday and misunderstood the security guard's instructions. We continued in the regular southbound lane (currently closed to all traffic and very pleasant!) towards Los Feliz, until we were chased down and sent over to the opposite, usual northbound lane. Claiming the hillsides are too unstable, they are directing you to ride in the bike lane into oncoming traffic! We bailed on that craziness, and turned around, rode up to the Autry and did some laps on the river trail. Side note: We saw a 12" rattlesnake with two rattles on its tail in the gutter on the closed lane. It was happily crossing the road free from the usual traffic. It crawled up the curb and coiled up, looking pissed! We left him (or her) alone!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*same old story...*

this is the same as i reported this past sunday, and i agree that
it's not safe considering that bicycle traffic will be coming at you too.

we ride the bike path from the victory blvd overcrossing to the end,
turn around and go into the park at los feliz, ride past the gold course,
zoo, autry and then back out to victory blvd.

the depressing thing is that while they try to find funding for repairs
and replanting, we won't be able to ride much of the park for quite a while.
i need my hill repeats.



rcordray said:


> We rode south past the Zoo and the golf courses yesterday and misunderstood the security guard's instructions. We continued in the regular southbound lane (currently closed to all traffic and very pleasant!) towards Los Feliz, until we were chased down and sent over to the opposite, usual northbound lane. Claiming the hillsides are too unstable, they are directing you to ride in the bike lane into oncoming traffic! We bailed on that craziness, and turned around, rode up to the Autry and did some laps on the river trail. Side note: We saw a 12" rattlesnake with two rattles on its tail in the gutter on the closed lane. It was happily crossing the road free from the usual traffic. It crawled up the curb and coiled up, looking pissed! We left him (or her) alone!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm telling ya, I haven't been to the park since the fires, but today I was on the Warners lot and took a glimpse at the hillside. Man, that park took a hit! With those steep hillsides and no brush to keep the soil attached, it looks like Danger Central.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> the depressing thing is that while they try to find funding for repairs
> and replanting, we won't be able to ride much of the park for quite a while.
> i need my hill repeats.


Well... there are some decent hill options in the area: In Studio City, from Ventura Blvd. you can climb Wrightwood to Mulholland, go east to Woodrow Wilson, turn right to Nichols Canyon, go left to Willow Glen, go right to Woodstock, go left to Mulholland and return.

Or... How about Mulholland west to Benedict Canyon, go south into Bev. Hills (amazing descent on new pavement and frequently widens enough to allow cars to pass safely) left at Lexington, left on Beverly, up through Franklin Canyon (beautiful tree-lined park with lakes and hiking - few cars) back to Mulholland.

I live in Studio City and there are tons of options in the hills. It's typically around 500 vertical feet from Ventura Blvd. to Mulholland, so by doing laps you can find quite a workout.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rcordray said:


> Well... there are some decent hill options in the area: In Studio City, from Ventura Blvd. you can climb Wrightwood to Mulholland, go east to Woodrow Wilson, turn right to Nichols Canyon, go left to Willow Glen, go right to Woodstock, go left to Mulholland and return.
> 
> Or... How about Mulholland west to Benedict Canyon, go south into Bev. Hills (amazing descent on new pavement and frequently widens enough to allow cars to pass safely) left at Lexington, left on Beverly, up through Franklin Canyon (beautiful tree-lined park with lakes and hiking - few cars) back to Mulholland.
> 
> I live in Studio City and there are tons of options in the hills. It's typically around 500 vertical feet from Ventura Blvd. to Mulholland, so by doing laps you can find quite a workout.


Or climb Multiview to Mulholland.

Anybody ever climb Benedict Cyn?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

when i moved out here from NY seventeen years ago, you might have
found me riding from noho/studio city east on riverside drive, up cahuenga,
mulholland west from cahuenga to beverly glen, down beverly glen, then
east on ventura to wheelsuck/race/motorpace the RTD buses back to studio city.

nowadays, i'm too chicken of all the 'tards and maniacs driving around
to risk riding that entire area anymore. anywho, i live in the agoura/westlake
area so here's plenty of hills here, but i get(got) most of my mileage and
hill work during my lunch hour in the park. i guess it's not too bad since
i'm training for this years malibu tri(bike leg only) and it's mostly flat except
for the return which is full of big rollers.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> nowadays, i'm too chicken of all the 'tards and maniacs driving around
> to risk riding that entire area anymore.


Agreed! Ventura Blvd. is very dangerous with parked cars, doors opening, drivers diving in and out of side streets, buses, construction, etc. However, I find the side roads leading to the Mulholland crest to be generally pleasant with less traffic and great climbing. Right in my neighborhood I have a stiff one mile loop on Sunswept which starts at the Whitsett/Ventura intersection. It's a 14% grade if done counter-clockwise, 22% if done the other direction!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rcordray said:


> Right in my neighborhood I have a stiff one mile loop on Sunswept which starts at the Whitsett/Ventura intersection. It's a 14% grade if done counter-clockwise, 22% if done the other direction!


where you at? I have friends that live on Sunswept. I'm just east near Laurel...right past our hangout at Peets Coffee


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm on Maxwellton three blocks south of Ventura. My hangout is the Starbucks at Vantage. Riding a black/silver Orbea Opal. Typically ride early AM before work.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to pose at the observatory's cafe. Now, I pose over a cup of coffee at the Coffee Bean on Hillhurst near Los Feliz.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 25may07*

nice weather today, albet a bit breezy.

TT hill still closed at forest lawn and the golf course/driving range.
nearly got run down by two dorks riding two-abreast against traffic
on lower crystal springs(as directed by the police/rangers)
i still recommend against this as it's far too risky.

here's hoping for at least the opening of upper crystal springs soon.

cheers,
chris


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report for Tuesday 29may2007*

the park is still in the same shape as last week. TT hill is
still closed, and lower crystal springs road is now single
lane in both directions divided by road cones, upper crystal
springs is still closed from the carousel/ranger station to
los feliz.

nice day today, partly cloudy, about 70 degrees, a bit breezy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cwg_at_opc said:


> the park is still in the same shape as last week. TT hill is
> still closed, and lower crystal springs road is now single
> lane in both directions divided by road cones, upper crystal
> springs is still closed from the carousel/ranger station to
> ...


I tried to ride it today. Talked to the ranger posted at the Travel Town side of the hill. He wouldn't let me in. 

I wound up riding by the zoo and to the merry go round. And yeah, nice day today.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 31may2007*

nothing new to report for today, sorry. road closures unchanged
and there is still no timetable for reopening of the currently closed roads.
their blog was updated today, but it fabulously calls today May 31st
a Friday(i wish.)

anyway, the river bike path was not crowded today, breezy and cloudy
before noon about 65, sunny and warmed up nicely by 1pm, approx 70.
took off my arm warmers at the end of the river bike path.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 03jun2007*

nice day today, 72degrees, a bit windy with sustained speeds around 10-15mph at 5pm.
TT hill is still closed at Travel Town, no change for Crystal springs, only the
lower roadway is open and split for two-way traffic as before.

they've been trying to keep the road clean, but as usual when they use
the street sweeper, it ends up leaving clods of debris in the bike path
which i find more of a hazard/nuisance than just leaving it alone.

make sure you have a spare tube and a way to inflate(pump/co2)
as undoubtably one of you will find that one piece of metal or glass
that will make your day oh-so complete.

route today:
west on riverside drive from disney,
barham blvd to forest lawn,
forest lawn into the park at travel town,
zoo drive up to victory blvd exit of 134,
bike path south to los feliz,
out into traffic on los feliz,
into park on crystal springs,
through the park past the golf course, zoo, autry museum,
zoo drive north, cross 134 at victory blvd,
left onto riverside drive,
west on riverside drive back to disney.

(sorry, no mileage, computer is still not hooked up.)

hope you all had a good day!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*04 jun 2007 report*

no changes to report.

nice day, 72-76 degrees, windy-ish.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*07 jun 2007 report*

no improvements to report. TT hill still closed, upper crystal springs
still closed. waahh.

nice day today though.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cwg_at_opc said:


> no improvements to report. TT hill still closed, upper crystal springs
> still closed. waahh.
> 
> nice day today though.


Thanks for the report. I was thinking of riding over there tomorrow to check out TT hill. You saved me the ride.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 08jun07*

this is getting really booorrrrinngg...

no changes in the park.


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

TT is open!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

PJB said:


> TT is open!



that's great news! yay for hill repeats!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

PJB said:


> TT is open!


Is it open all the way over to Crystal Springs?


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay! I can't believe they closed everything for this long. There are much bigger and worse burn areas in more natural settings that are opened up to mountain bikes sooner than this.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Their ultimate goal is to ban cyclists from riding up to the observatory.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Their ultimate goal is to ban cyclists from riding up to the observatory.


source?


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

For a very long time the city managers have been trying to find ways to make money off of Griffith Park. The park was left to the city by Griffith. Griffith wanted the park to be available for free to anyone who wanted to use it. 

They city risked loosing the land trust in the 70's when they constructed toll booths trying to make money off of those that use the park as a freeway alternative/short cut. A lot of people got angry, most importantly the park trustees, and the booths were removed very quickly. 

May people, myself included, feel that the ticket/reservation structure for visit the observatory is an attempt by the city to discourage and seriously inconvenience cyclists from riding to the observatory. Also, take a look at how much bike parking is at the observatory.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*umm, hmmm...*

from their homepage:

_...Public interest in the reopening of Griffith Observatory has generated large visitor demand for access to the Observatory; this is only expected to grow with the onset of summer. In response, the City of Los Angeles is continuing the temporary visitor access program, featuring a timed-entry and shuttle reservation system. Entrance to the Observatory is "By Reservation Only." This temporary program is ensuring an enjoyable and safe visitor experience by preventing long waits and overcrowding while maintaining normal traffic flows in the Los Feliz area. The fees for this temporary system are solely to recover its costs. *When the surge in demand has eased, the system will be discontinued, and public parking on the hilltop will again be permitted.*_

from their FAQ:

_What if I want to hike or cycle to the Observatory? Is there a charge?
You are welcome to do so, but like all visitors, you will need a timed-entry reservation. As noted above, a limited number of timed-entry reservations will be made available free of charge 48 hours in advance of the day planned for visiting. While these free reservations are available to anyone, they are especially designed to accommodate hikers and cyclists. 

What if I want to hike or bike to the Observatory but can’t get one of the free reservations? May I pay for a reservation in advance?
Yes. You may make a timed-entry reservation for either of the parking locations and then park at the Greek Theatre or anywhere else in Griffith Park to start your hike or ride. For those hiking or walking on the roads, you must approach and depart the Observatory via East Observatory Road. 

If I ride by bike will there be a place to lock it up?
Yes, bike racks will be available at Griffith Observatory. All those planning to visit by bike must have a timed-entry reservation._

here's how to get info and make a reservation:

_Reservations may be made through one of the following four convenient options:

1) Via the Observatory Web site at www.GriffithObservatory.org (available now); just click the "Make a Reservation Now" button at the top right of this page. A credit card will be required for this transaction.

2) Call the toll-free call center at 1-888-695-0888 from 8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Pacific Time. A credit card will be required for this transaction. Before calling, please check fee schedule below; there are different fees for adults, children, and seniors.

3) Make a reservation in person at the Griffith Reservation Center located at the Griffith Observatory Satellite Parking Lot. The reservation center hours are:

Tuesday - Friday 10:00am - 8:00pm
Saturday- Sunday 8:30am - 8:00pm
Closed Mondays_




Fsharp3 said:


> For a very long time the city managers have been trying to find ways to make money off of Griffith Park. The park was left to the city by Griffith. Griffith wanted the park to be available for free to anyone who wanted to use it.
> 
> They city risked loosing the land trust in the 70's when they constructed toll booths trying to make money off of those that use the park as a freeway alternative/short cut. A lot of people got angry, most importantly the park trustees, and the booths were removed very quickly.
> 
> May people, myself included, feel that the ticket/reservation structure for visit the observatory is an attempt by the city to discourage and seriously inconvenience cyclists from riding to the observatory. Also, take a look at how much bike parking is at the observatory.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If TT hill is open I'll be riding up there after 6pm this evening (Sunday). If there's no guard at the top of the hill, I'll jump the gate and continue up towards the observatory.
Before the fire I used to ride up to the observatory grounds and even spend some time at the cafe at least once a week on average. The guards never stopped me from enterning the grounds. They just assume you're not there to actually visit the observatory facilities.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

roadfix said:


> If TT hill is open I'll be riding up there after 6pm this evening (Sunday). If there's no guard at the top of the hill, I'll jump the gate and continue up towards the observatory.
> Before the fire I used to ride up to the observatory grounds and even spend some time at the cafe at least once a week on average. The guards never stopped me from enterning the grounds. They just assume you're not there to actually visit the observatory facilities.


TT is open from both sides,( i just rode it twice, gotta get my hill repeats in!)
there was no one at the turn towards the water/helipad so you might be in luck.
let us know what happens.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> TT is open from both sides,( i just rode it twice, gotta get my hill repeats in!)
> there was no one at the turn towards the water/helipad so you might be in luck.
> let us know what happens.


Thanks for the update! Since I rode my bike to work in Hollywood today I'll take the long way home through GP.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cwg_at_opc said:


> _What if I want to hike or cycle to the Observatory? Is there a charge?
> You are welcome to do so, but like all visitors, you will need a timed-entry reservation. As noted above, a limited number of timed-entry reservations will be made available free of charge 48 hours in advance of the day planned for visiting. While these free reservations are available to anyone, they are especially designed to accommodate hikers and cyclists._





Fsharp3 said:


> Also, take a look at how much bike parking is at the observatory.


Ummm, this is all old news. And only applicable if you intend on locking up your bike to tour the inside of the observatory and/or see a show, which I'm *assuming* most of us recreational cyclists aren't doing, and use the Obs'y as a destination and not an attraction to make a day of. Maybe I'm wrong. I've ridden there numerous times, fee free, had a relaxing lunch on the cafe patio and ridden back down without paying for any parking or reservations. I've also walked through the indoor exhibits to check it out (and use the bathroom) without being asked for my reservation.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

I only mean to show that some of the people running the city really don't like the fact that Griffith Park is free. The city managers have been trying to find ways around it for a long time. Depending on public outcry they have failed or succeeded. The park really has an interesting history involving more than a few past shady dealings. 

I'm really excited to hear that you've ridden up there and checked it out sans reservation. I'll be heading up this weekend to enjoy it myself thanks to that good news.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> I've ridden there numerous times, fee free, had a relaxing lunch on the cafe patio and ridden back down without paying for any parking or reservations. I've also walked through the indoor exhibits to check it out (and use the bathroom) without being asked for my reservation.


Same here, although I've been politely asked twice before to not bring my bike down to the cafe level.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I rode up TT hill yesterday evening from Travel Town and jumped the gate at the top towards the observatory. At the very top, instead of riding towards the observatory, I took the road down to the left which leads all the way down to the golf course and the Greek Theater. Halfway down that hill I saw the first evidence of the fire. Here are some shots I took last night.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

My neighbor and I went to TT hill yesterday and got caught in the LA river ride traffic on our way back on the newly opened Crystal Springs toward Los Feliz Blvd. Part of crystal spring is still closed. We jumped the barriers and continued toward Los Feliz, because it was so dangerous riding on a road with 2 lanes going in the opposite direction. Add a lot of inexperienced cyclists--it was scary. I don't see why the last leg of crystal springs is closed? I didn't notice any damage. But it was nice not having to share the road with cars.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*ride report 15jun07*

not too much to report, although i did notice there were workmen
on upper crystal springs road today; hopefully this means they'll
open it soon. the bi-directional traffic on lower crystal springs makes
me nervous.

oh well, at least i can do my hill repeats now.

hot, mixed-bag with wind today, some places vvery still, others gusty.
temps in upper 80s, sun is HOT today. remember sunblock.
my wife says she can see the outline of my bibs on my back even
though i always wear a jersey over them.

everybody have a nice weekend!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok......I'm riding up to the observatory this Thursday late in the afternoon and will spend a few minutes posing at the cafe over a cup of coffee. Who's in?


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

roadfix said:


> Ok......I'm riding up to the observatory this Thursday late in the afternoon and will spend a few minutes posing at the cafe over a cup of coffee. Who's in?


I might be down for that.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

grrlyrida said:


> I don't see why the last leg of crystal springs is closed? I didn't notice any damage.


Look up the steep barren hillside and you'll see burnt out trees and rocks ready to fall onto the road. :yikes:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Ok......I'm riding up to the observatory this Thursday late in the afternoon and will spend a few minutes posing at the cafe over a cup of coffee. Who's in?


time-ish?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> time-ish?


Depending on how much work I get done around the house it's hard to say when exactly but I usually make it up to the observatory anywhere between 5 and 6, hang around a bit, then take off. I usually go up from the travel town side and go down Vermont towards home. Maybe I'll see you up there or on the road in GP....


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*...So, how did it go?*

did you take any pics?

I would have liked to meet y'all up there, but my schedule at work
doesn't mesh well with rides longer than an hour(and since i'm a
slow, old fart, it'd take me forever to get up there. i did get to do my
usual loop at 4pm though; still stinkin' hot out! welcome to summer!)

oh, and while i was waiting for traffic at the intersection of forest lawn
and barham, one of the trees on the corner(the universal side) decided
to give up the ghost. it was a little weird at first hearing the crunching
and crackling, but once it gave way it sounded like a lightning strike.
hot and dry, no rain this winter - typical, i feel sorry for the tree.




roadfix said:


> Depending on how much work I get done around the house it's hard to say when exactly but I usually make it up to the observatory anywhere between 5 and 6, hang around a bit, then take off. I usually go up from the travel town side and go down Vermont towards home. Maybe I'll see you up there or on the road in GP....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be up there tomorrow (Thurs 7/19) late in the afternoon.....most likely up TT hill, hop the gate, and up to the observatory. I'll probably run into some of you regulars up there. It's been 3 weeks since I've ridden in GP.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i seem to have caught a slight cold/sinusitis/bronchitis after practically
killing myself doing TT hill 3x. i'll be taking it easy the rest of the week,
possibly just an easy spin, but no hills for a couple days at least.

wahh!


----------

